# Amavismeldung {RelayedOpenRelay}



## darkness_08 (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich habe eine Verständnisfrage zu amavis. In den Logfiles taucht jetzt seit dem Update Wheezy folgendes auf: 


```
May 21 11:39:04 titan postfix/qmgr[3838]: E7E9150207B: from=<mail@vonirgendwo.de>, size=70801, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
May 21 11:39:04 titan postfix/smtpd[10292]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
May 21 11:39:04 titan amavis[22774]: (22774-12) Passed CLEAN [B]{RelayedOpenRelay},[/B] [212.227.15.18] <mail@vonirgendwo.de> -> <mail@anirgendwen.de>, Message-ID: <519B40AC.8060301@gmx.de>, mail_id: KsbjBAm9eyS8, Hits: 3.793, size: 70661, queued_as: E7E9150207B, 727 ms
May 21 11:39:04 titan postfix/smtp[10288]: 1A35A1C4003: to=<mail@anirgendwen.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=1.2, delays=0.45/0/0.01/0.73, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as E7E9150207B)
May 21 11:39:04 titan postfix/qmgr[3838]: 1A35A1C4003: removed
May 21 11:39:04 titan postfix/smtpd[10260]: connect from mi025.mc1.hosteurope.de[80.237.138.230]
May 21 11:39:04 titan postfix/smtpd[10260]: 6F11650207F: client=mi025.mc1.hosteurope.de[80.237.138.230]
May 21 11:39:04 titan postfix/smtpd[10260]: disconnect from mi025.mc1.hosteurope.de[80.237.138.230]
May 21 11:39:04 titan postfix/smtp[10298]: E7E9150207B: to=<mail@anirgendwen.de>, relay=mx-eu.mail.am0.yahoodns.net[77.238.177.9]:25, delay=0.95, delays=0.14/0.02/0.13/0.66, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 ok dirdel)
May 21 11:39:04 titan postfix/qmgr[3838]: E7E9150207B: removed
```
Mich wundert das *{RelayedOpenRelay} *etwas*. *Bedeutet das in diesem FAll nur, dass eine EMail extern angenommen wurde und an eine exsterne Adresse weitergeleitet wurde? Also From und TO Adresse nicht auf dem Server liegen?
OpenRelayTests sind negativ.



Gruß


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2013)

Schau mal hier:

[Postfixbuch-users] RelayedOpenRelay


----------



## darkness_08 (21. Mai 2013)

Danke.

Ich denke das bei mir wohl auch dieser Punkt zutrifft:
keine Zuordnung zu einer $policy_bank das ORIGINATING Flag setzt.

Die Lösung SASL-Auth auf Port 587 zu legen steht ja auch dabei. 

Aber gibt es hier eine Änderung zu Squeeze? DIese Meldung habe ich mit Squeeze nicht gehabt. Und ansonsten habe ich auch die gleichen Einstellungen.


----------



## darkness_08 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mich ein wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Aber ich bekomme die Meldung {RelayedOutbound} nicht aus den Logs heraus.

Wenn ich das Manual richtig verstehe ist das aber auch nicht möglich, oder. Selbst wenn die Nachricht einer PolicyBank zugeordnet wird und originating => 1 gesetzt wird.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?


----------

